# FreeBSD 9.0 unable to update cmake from cmake-2.8.6_1 to 2.8.8



## ro (May 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I see the following error during compilation

```
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmLocalUnixMakefileGenerator3.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakeDepend.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefile.cxx.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:36511: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:36784: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:97526: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:97710: Error: undefined symbol `.LLSDACSE3356' in operation
{standard input}:97736: Error: undefined symbol `.LFB' in operation
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
```
My arch, kernel and etc

```
uname -a
FreeBSD pc3.tech 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Mon Jan 16 08:54:21 MSK 2012     
root@pc3.tech:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/pc3-tech  amd64
```

Can anybody help me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

For what it's worth, I can confirm that the port builds without a problem on 9-STABLE/amd64. 


```
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmLocalUnixMakefileGenerator3.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakeDepend.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefile.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefileTargetGenerator.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefileExecutableTargetGenerator.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefileLibraryTargetGenerator.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefileUtilityTargetGenerator.cxx.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmNewLineStyle.cxx.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmOrderDirectories.cxx.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmPolicies.cxx.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmProcessTools.cxx.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmProperty.cxx.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmPropertyDefinition.cxx.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmPropertyDefinitionMap.cxx.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmPropertyMap.cxx.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmQtAutomoc.cxx.o
[ 76%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmScriptGenerator.cxx.o
[ 76%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmSourceFile.cxx.o
[ 76%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmSourceFileLocation.cxx.o
[ 76%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmSourceGroup.cxx.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmSystemTools.cxx.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmTarget.cxx.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmTest.cxx.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmTestGenerator.cxx.o
[ 78%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmVariableWatch.cxx.o
etc.
```
If you have any CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and variants set in /etc/make.conf, disable those, *make* the port again (*make clean* first).


----------



## ro (Jun 1, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I can confirm that the port builds without a problem on 9-STABLE/amd64.
> 
> 
> If you have any CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and variants set in /etc/make.conf, disable those, *make* the port again (*make clean* first).



No, I haven't

```
cat /etc/make.conf
KERNCONF=pc3-tech
MODULES_OVERRIDE=opensolaris zfs nullfs

CPUTYPE?=nocona
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=5

PERL_VERSION=5.14.1

MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=ftp://ftp.corbina.ru/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles//${DIST_SUBDIR}/

DISTDIR=/usr/ports/distfiles

FETCH_CMD=/usr/local/bin/wget -t 3 -c
DISABLE_SIZE=yes

DOC_LANG=       en_US.ISO8859-1 ru_RU.KOI8-R
# added by use.perl 2012-05-31 15:44:55
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

Does anybody have other ideas?


----------



## akregator (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe because of CPUTYPE?

nocona enables -msse3, if my memory is good.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

ro said:
			
		

> ```
> {standard input}:36511: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
> {standard input}:36784: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
> ```


Do you have enough free space? 

I've seen similar weird errors when the filesystem was filled up and the port couldn't unpack the sources correctly.


----------



## ro (Jun 6, 2012)

*T*his is because of 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=5
```
 in /etc/make.conf.

I've solved this problem by commenting out this option.

Thanks to all.


----------

